# Pat Beverley has opted for surgery, will miss the remaining of season



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/582595965145608192


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This is actually a big shocker. Completely out of character for a guy like Beverly. He must be pretty badly hurt.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Not even sure what they do now. I think the backup is Jason Terry perhaps?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Maybe go big and just play Harden at point


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Coach Fish said:


> Maybe go big and just play Harden at point


The Harden/Brewer/Ariza/Smoove/D-Mo line-up has actually looked good for stretches lately. They are able to cover a lot of ground defensively with that unit. Hard to penetrate against them.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> Not even sure what they do now. I think the backup is Jason Terry perhaps?


terry has been starting since beverley went out and i'm pretty sure the rockets are undefeated with him in the starting lineup. so they'll probably just keep doing that.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I like Terry and Prignoni. For 12-16 mins per game but no more than that.

They are too old for this.


----------

